# red oak workbench top



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

Hi, I am new here. I have some 6/4 red oak that i got for free from a demolition project and would like to build a workbench top with it, I know it is not ideal due to its open grain, does anyone have any advice when glueing up and sealing the pores of the top.

Free wood is the best!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nothing wrong with RO for a benchtop IMO. Lke you say free is good. RO is pretty hard and heavy. Once you get it dry - and you do have to get it dry before flattening it for a banchtop because it moves quite a bit while drying, then you shouldn't have many problems with it. You don't want to subject it to wild temp. and humidity swings though. 

AFA glue up RO doesn't require anything different than any other glue up. If it were my bench I would glue the long grain together and have the end grain as the work surface. It''s be more stable that way and less porous I believe. I can't offer any advice on sealing it other than giving it a good waxing occasionally. Maybe someone else can help out there.

BTW, welcome. Please introduce yourself in the Intro section.


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

*red oak bench top*

Thanks, I have about 25 pcs, from 4' - 6.5' of 6/4 by 6' wide, all kiln dried and have been kept dry, it does have a finish on it that will be planed off when I am ready to actually use it. I do commercial construction and get alot of free lumber mostly cherry and oak and mahogony, I have a 10'x12' shed half full of it, all free. I dabble in steel and am planning on a steel welded base out of 2x3 tubing to give it a rock solid base. I have been looking at alot of vices and want a twin screw vise and a shoulder vice, this is where I will have to invest the most money. I just want to do it one time and get it right. I would like some ideas about making a base that has some sort of retractable wheel mechinism so I can roll it around or retract them for a solid footing.

thanks


----------

